# Insufficient Privilges????



## CaptainZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anyone know why I cannot post my boat for sale to the OGF Marketplace? Site is stating "insufficient Privileges" but I don't know what to do to become sufficient.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe there is a minimum post requirement before you can use the marketplace


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotta make a certain amount of posts I believe...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep, go read and respond to a bunch of other threads and soon you can sell crap.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Read the posting rules or it will get closed before you sell anything!!!!!


----------



## CaptainZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CaptainZ said:


> Thanks


Welcome to OGF!


----------



## ThankYou (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeppers gotta be engaged to reap the benefits


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep, it's true what everyone said. You need a minimum of ten (10) post to list items in the Marketplace.
It's stated in the marketplace rules. Please familiarize yourself with them since there are other limitations as well.

BTW...it's an automatic safeguard that blocks post in that forum for this reason.


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

Hook N Book said:


> Yep, it's true what everyone said. You need a minimum of ten (10) post to list items in the Marketplace.
> It's stated in the marketplace rules. Please familiarize yourself with them since there are other limitations as well.
> 
> BTW...it's an automatic safeguard that blocks post in that forum for this reason.


Good to know, 
1 post down!


----------



## Riley3333 (Jul 28, 2016)

Got ten posts and I can’t put anything in the ol marketplace


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Riley3333 said:


> Got ten posts and I can’t put anything in the ol marketplace


Looks like 1 post to me...


----------



## Paul Huwer (Jun 28, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing. Looks like I have 9 to go.....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nobody reads the stickies anymore.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Nobody reads the stickies anymore.


Sorry I missed it! When did people read the stickies???????


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Sorry I missed it! When did people read the stickies???????


Exactly.


----------



## Larry Owens (Aug 30, 2017)

CaptainZ said:


> Thanks


Thank You


----------



## PKaufmann (Jul 6, 2019)

i have had the same problem


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

PKaufmann said:


> i have had the same problem


Looks like you got 3 more posts to go...


----------



## Michael R Feltner (Jul 30, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Looks like you got 3 more posts to go...


Yeah its 10 posts I think


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Stickies? Say what?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Karl Wolf said:


> Stickies? Say what?


You are funny!
Start with the "Sticky" in the Marketplace.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Welcome to OGF!


He’s been a member for 3 years!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

KaGee said:


> You are funny!
> Start with the "Sticky" in the Marketplace.


My goodness, that's an entire novel. I'll take my chances at the marketplace.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> He’s been a member for 3 years!


But I sent it the day he joined 3 years ago....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> But I sent it the day he joined 3 years ago....


I apologize. Didn’t look at the date of your reply. Old post revisited!


----------

